# Kim Mitchell - Moncton



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Any east coasters going to this tomorrow? It's a free show. 

Or, has anyone seen Kim in concert in the past couple of months? Just wondering how his recents shows are.

Two years ago I saw him for the 10th time and it was great. Don't miss seeing him. Canadian guitar hero that is overlooked by some.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

No one?

Great show.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

There was this not too long ago:

Kim Mitchell - Alive and well!!


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

NB_Terry said:


> Any east coasters going to this tomorrow? It's a free show.
> 
> Or, has anyone seen Kim in concert in the past couple of months? Just wondering how his recents shows are.
> 
> Two years ago I saw him for the 10th time and it was great. Don't miss seeing him. Canadian guitar hero that is overlooked by some.


If my memory is correct, the last time I saw Kim Mitchell was as "Max Webster" opening for Rush on a 2112 tour.

I read Kim Mitchell has a big following in Europe.

That "High Class in Borrowed Shoes" song is well worth a listen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bastille day said:


> That "High Class in Borrowed Shoes" song is well worth a listen.


The only Kim Mitchell musical achievements I will recognize is "Patio Lanterns" and his contributions to the Pearl Jam Yeild album, both in writing and production. As for non-musical achievements, I feel like he did as much for the wide brim neon hat as Karl Lagerfeld did for the monochrome suit and tie with dark sunglasses.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's nothing on wiki about KM being on Yield, I've never heard of that before.

I scanned the wiki for the album Yield Yield (album) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and don't see mention of him either


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm just messing around about Pearl Jam although I'm pretty sure Patio Lanterns and neon hats are legit.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Kim has put on a decent show in the past. I like his music. I heard he was DJing in TO so I emailed him. I was a newb in a cover gigging band. We covered 2 or 3 of his songs. I enquired about the BO Jar Grill. Was it a real place? You know, I was looking for stage talk. Something interesting maybe to use when we were covering Lager & Ale. He took the time to respond only by saying, " You're in Kamloops? Say hi to Roxanne Hall for me." 

Lol. Maybe he does not like cover bands playing his tunes.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

vadsy said:


> The only Kim Mitchell musical achievements I will recognize is "Patio Lanterns" and his contributions to the Pearl Jam Yeild album, both in writing and production. As for non-musical achievements, I feel like he did as much for the wide brim neon hat as Karl Lagerfeld did for the monochrome suit and tie with dark sunglasses.


I heard about Kim's contribution from the same unverifiable source as Vadsy here, and I would like to concur that it is undeniably some of his best work.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw Kim just last month at the Canal Days Festival in Port Colborne, ON. He shared the bill with David Wilcox. Kim was bang on and did a perfect show. Had Honeymoon Sweets keyboard player and a new drummer along with Mr Fredette on bass. Did a great selecetion from his ample catalog including 4 or so from the old Max days. For my money, Wilcox (much as I love him) could have stayed home and Kim could have just kept going.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I like how he's changed up a lot of the old tunes, and does different versions of them.

Also, he's gone from only using Boss pedals to using all boutique stuff. Lots of cool echo and vibe sounds these days.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I do agree that his pedalboard is pretty awesome these days.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I like how he's changed up a lot of the old tunes, and does different versions of them.
> 
> Also, he's gone from only using Boss pedals to using all boutique stuff. Lots of cool echo and vibe sounds these days.


Yup - I was really impressed with Easy to Tame as a soulful ballad.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I do agree that his pedalboard is pretty awesome these days.


I don't know what he's using thse days (got info?) but he's got that trademark long repeat that never seems to get in the way and sustain for days.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I first saw this thread here.
Kim Mitchell's new pedal board
and his Twitter has some updated stuff.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601548101342666752


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't know what he's using thse days (got info?) but he's got that trademark long repeat that never seems to get in the way and sustain for days.


This isn't Kim demoing the board, and the soundquality is lousy. 

I think this is his most recent board. His previous board had a Hartman Flanger that he bought from me.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)




----------

